# 4 cable wiring for a combo pedal



## ntuncer (Dec 3, 2020)

Hello all, I have question about how to separate the channels for a combo pedal such as king of tone. I can add 4 jacks to connect each channel's inputs and outputs separately but I couldn't figure out how to wire the jacks to accept 1 input and 1 output as normal way. Any idea? Thanks in advance


----------



## twebb6778 (Dec 3, 2020)

You have to use jacks with a switched tip. I did this recently for a friend and it worked really well.

I'll draw up a little diagram when I back back home and send it over.


----------



## twebb6778 (Dec 4, 2020)

Try this out, just make sure you ground your jacks.

Wired like this you go from your guitar to effect 1 in, then go out from effect 2 out into your amp. As long as nothing in plugged into effect 1 out and effect 2 in, these are jumpered.

If you want to use them separately, change the order or place other effects between them, just connect them as two separate effects.


----------



## ntuncer (Dec 4, 2020)

Thank you very much for your time and the diagram! Should I use the jack like below as switched tip? Only middle jacks have to be switched tip in this case right?


----------



## twebb6778 (Dec 4, 2020)

No problem! I'm not familiar with that jack but as long as they have a stitched tip they'll work!

Only the middle two need to be switched, the outer jacks can just be regular old mono jacks.


----------



## giovanni (Dec 24, 2020)

I’m trying to find some mono switched jacks but having a hard time. It looks like love my switches does have them but I wanted to ask you guys if you had actually bought any from them? Also, does just the signal lead need to be switched or the ground too? That is, is there a single wire from the switched tip to the input of the other effect? Or both signal and ground? Sorry for the dumb question, working on my first combo build. Thank you!


----------



## Robert (Dec 24, 2020)

You can use stereo switched jacks, just ignore the ring connection.

The ground doesn't need to be switched, only the tip.


----------



## giovanni (Dec 25, 2020)

OK good to know. Thank you!


----------



## giovanni (Dec 28, 2020)

I actually emailed love my switches and they said that mono jack I linked above is switched (tip and ring). Hopefully others will find that helpful!


----------

